# St.George Island offshore fishing?



## Bone Buster (Jul 28, 2012)

Planning on doing some offshore fishing next week but this will be our 1st trip out from this area. looking to do some grouper fishing but not sure where to start so any info would be great. Even got some spots left on the boat if any one is interested. Will be down there Wed thru Sun!


----------



## Dentman (Jul 28, 2012)

*Red grouper*

South/ southwest area called Greek thumb locally ( on chart sort of looks like thumbs up in in shape of depth contour lines) any where over 200 feet, lot of live bottom, red grouper almost everywhere


----------



## GypsyJon (Jul 29, 2012)

Try C Tower.


----------



## d-a (Jul 29, 2012)

Dentman said:


> South/ southwest area called Greek thumb locally ( on chart sort of looks like thumbs up in in shape of depth contour lines) any where over 200 feet, lot of live bottom, red grouper almost everywhere




Some good advice. 

d-a


----------



## d-a (Jul 29, 2012)

GypsyJon said:


> Try C Tower.



Really? Never caught any keeper grouper there. Have caught more at the public #s east of there and the wrecks SW of there. 

d-a


----------



## d-a (Jul 29, 2012)

Bone Buster said:


> Planning on doing some offshore fishing next week but this will be our 1st trip out from this area. looking to do some grouper fishing but not sure where to start so any info would be great. Even got some spots left on the boat if any one is interested. Will be down there Wed thru Sun!



What is your range and do you own a down rigger?

d-a


----------



## Dentman (Jul 29, 2012)

*C-tower*

Some big Goliath on c-tower, some have 1 or 2 hooks with leader hangin out of there jaw like trophies, good fishing, great dive!


----------



## Bone Buster (Jul 29, 2012)

*Range*

It all depends on the weather. We will be in a 21ft Seafox. We usually fish 20-30+ miles out when we run out of Mexico Beach or Keaton!


----------



## Bone Buster (Jul 29, 2012)

Dentman said:


> South/ southwest area called Greek thumb locally ( on chart sort of looks like thumbs up in in shape of depth contour lines) any where over 200 feet, lot of live bottom, red grouper almost everywhere



How far from the cut would you say this area is at?


----------



## d-a (Jul 30, 2012)

Bone Buster said:


> How far from the cut would you say this area is at?



40 plus miles. 

Where are you staying? 

d-a


----------



## Bone Buster (Jul 30, 2012)

d-a said:


> 40 plus miles.
> 
> Where are you staying?
> 
> d-a



We have a house we get every year on the island. Will you be fishing this weekend? Where leaving tomorrow night and be there thru Sunday!


----------



## ChasinGame (Jul 30, 2012)

The Gilmore wreck and the Empire Mica has always done well for us.


----------



## Dentman (Jul 30, 2012)

*Gilmore*

The Gilmore is a good place if you have good numbers, the published numbers I had were way off. There will also be  aj on the Gilmore. Mica is an awesome place but it eats a lot of tackle, it is also more than 30 miles from the cut.
Happy Fishin


----------



## ChasinGame (Jul 30, 2012)

GypsyJon said:


> Try C Tower.



All around the C Tower is where we would load up the bait tanks with squirrel fish and even hit the rubble off the old St George Bridge that was sunken and have a little fun with the kings and put some of those majic blue runners in the tank and hit the wrecks and hold on my friend. 
Be safe and I hope you guys load the boat up and I'll be waiting for some updated pics...Tight lines!!!


----------

